# Good TKD in or around Milwaukee (West or South side pref)



## neoinarien (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone have any feedback on this?

Thanks!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well the first question should be what is it you are looking for in TKD, I.E. the sport, ATA, Chon-Hon, KKW or anything in between? See what one may consider good another may see as bad, also do you want self defense base or looking for a good cardio workout, maybe even some mental training so your mind will be come one with yourself. Let us know and maybe we can help.


----------



## neoinarien (Aug 2, 2010)

While I follow you on sport v. self defense dojangs, I didn't follow any of the other terms except KKW.

Are KKW more sporty?

I used to do TKD with a KKW dojang that I was with for about 6 years, making it to 1st dan.  I still have my KKW 1st dan certificate, and I still do kicking, etc (though I haven't done forms or most of the hapkido's in some time). 

Not sure if I want to restart and spend 4-6 years and a lot of cash to learn all the white-red belt forms all over again, or some similar variant.  But at the same time, I'd feel odd wearing a 1st dan and not knowing any of the forms to date, it would likely take a year or so to catch up I figure.

As you can tell, I'm at the early stages of thinking on this, and there are several decisions to be made (assuming that I even can get my 1st dan back, which I have no idea on).

Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 2, 2010)

Since you've got a KKW 1st Dan, I'd start there. Don't worry too much about being an out-of-practice BB showing up to a new school. You won't be the first. You should be able to keep your rank in a KKW-affiliated school. They will bring you up to speed on forms and other things unique to that school.

I met the master of this dojang last fall. http://jkleeblackbelt.com/
I can't voucher for it. All I can say is he seemed like a good guy. It's as good as any place to start looking.

All my best in your search.


----------



## neoinarien (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, I am somewhat familiar with JK Lee.  He has a bunch of dojangs scattered about.  I should stop into one and check it out.

I remembered that his crew always did really well in tournaments too... at least they did 10-15 years ago.  There were definitely the school to beat, though they were also the largest.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 10, 2010)

I know an instructor out there personally, His name is Master Peter Chan.  He has 5 or 6 schools around the Milwaukee area.  I believe he is actually from around the Waukesha area?  He is 5th Dan KKW.  He actually started out in traditional Moo Duk Kwan TKD, under Grandmaster Sok Ho Kang (9th Dan MDK)  I can get his school numbers if you are interested.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is a link to his school's website.  http://www.freewebs.com/swymcadragons

He has schools in Greenfield (main school), Wauwatosa, Pewaukee, and 2 other locations I believe.  I HIGHLY recommend Master Pete Chan, very gifted and sincere instructor.


----------



## chodanbo (Aug 28, 2021)

SahBumNimRush said:


> I know an instructor out there personally, His name is Master Peter Chan.  He has 5 or 6 schools around the Milwaukee area.  I believe he is actually from around the Waukesha area?  He is 5th Dan KKW.  He actually started out in traditional Moo Duk Kwan TKD, under Grandmaster Sok Ho Kang (9th Dan MDK)  I can get his school numbers if you are interested.


I looked up Grandmaster Kang, he's in Ashland, Kentucky... not Waukesha.  Did he use to teach in Wisconsin?  Waukesha have JK Lee TKD.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 29, 2021)

I got to work with GM Cho, Chom Son (Find out more about what makes Cho's martial arts Special!) back in the late 80's with the Olympic committee when I was in the circuit. Great fighting strategist and fun to train with but very, very steeped in tradition. To the point if was off-putting for some of the competitors. 
I do not know how physically active he is now but IF you can train directly with him I would recommend it.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 30, 2021)

chodanbo said:


> I looked up Grandmaster Kang, he's in Ashland, Kentucky... not Waukesha.  Did he use to teach in Wisconsin?  Waukesha have JK Lee TKD.


Grandmaster Sok Ho Kang is in Charleston, WV.  He had a student who, at one point, ran a small handful of schools in the Milwaukee area.  The gentleman's name is Pete Chan, however, I do not believe he is currently running a commercial dojang at this point.


----------

